
AMD Threadripper 2990WX Linux Benchmarks: The 32-Core / 64-Thread Beast - satai
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-linux-2990wx&num=1
======
satai
Long years of supporting NUMA in kernel seems to pay off now.

